

Talking to machines and other psychopathological indicators - wyattpeak
http://wyattpeak.com/2010/06/09/talking-to-machines-and-other-psychopathological-indicators/

======
LucaDuval
I need a little more from my e-assistant.

A few tasks:

\- answer appropriately my e-mail

\- selecting the events that I'm interested in and booking the tickets.

\- calling at home to tell that I'll be late or out for dinner.

